

Ask HN: Besides Delicious, what other company has dared to do a "Lean Reset"? - elg0nz

Looking at the new delicious.com it looks like they decided to throw the old bloated legacy system and create a new Minimal Viable Product from scratch.<p>This looks like a bold move, but taking into account that Delicious had a complex system to support a really simple set of features; it looks like the rewrite is worth just to get rid of all the code debt this Web App had.<p>Does anyone else have any other examples of other companies who have dared to do this?<p>The other only example I can think of the top of my mind that has dared to do this is Foursquare (Ditching PHP &#38; MySQL for Scala &#38; MongoDB), and it looks like they are doing ok.
======
harrylove
It's a little different in this case. Delicious is no longer owned by Yahoo.
It's a new company/team capitalizing on the old brand. I wouldn't call it
daring. I'd call it expected.

